
Sign this petition to get Ron Gilbert the Monkey Island rights back - moepstar
https://www.change.org/p/the-walt-disney-company-give-the-monkey-island-intellectual-property-to-ron-gilbert
======
moepstar
HN, come on - we can make this happen :)

